# Aztec Warrior 1950 Ford Lowrider Custom



## Guest (Nov 6, 2012)

I havent for gotten about the strippers delight but had another brain storm, turning a 1950 Ford into a custom aztec warrior complete with stone work pyramids and custom interior to look like stone work just like my (1941 chevy) hell train build i just finished.
















got the doors opened and ready to frame....








trying out something new for me anyway, skinning the top layer off of foam core to use for interior panels that i can carve intricate aztec designs in the door panels, dash, and roof. The bed will have a pyramid and other aztec design/shapes in it.








so here goes, will try to keep up work on the strippers delight as well, but will see what happens.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kool can't wait to see more pics


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice start homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Koo idea


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.
Testing out the pattern, size and depth.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good man.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

really kool looking!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, will have another update soon, been going thru the net for more ideas on the aztec designs to incorporate in the build, may be a week or so thou before anything concrete....


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Yes... I've been waiting on this.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> I havent for gotten about the strippers delight but had another brain storm, turning a 1950 Ford into a custom aztec warrior complete with stone work pyramids and custom interior to look like stone work just like my (1941 chevy) hell train build i just finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> Testing out the pattern, size and depth.


SICK!! what did you use for the buttons......i tryed some lil sewing pins......looked good but paint dont stick very good?! i sanded em up a bit before hand too?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2012)

hocknberry said:


> SICK!! what did you use for the buttons......i tryed some lil sewing pins......looked good but paint dont stick very good?! i sanded em up a bit before hand too?!


actually they are stick pins, did you paint them with primer first? that may help, I actually havent used them yet, this build I will, for the interior.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2012)

Kinda stump on what to do about the floor board under the dash as the door panels being eliminated there is no structure there, but hey thats what model building is all about thou right, figuring out what looks good. Working on getting this one planned out.

Also glued the firewall in the cab will smooth that area out....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good.


----------



## Lowmodelr (Jan 13, 2012)

Builds goin good bro... gota get me this kit


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

modelsinc1967 said:


> actually they are stick pins, did you paint them with primer first? that may help, I actually havent used them yet, this build I will, for the interior.


yeszir! primer is a must for all paint work! maybe i handeled em to much?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking smooth bro.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

good lookin build so far love the foam interior man


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

My brain is asleep lately, trying to get some ideas, i did come across this at hobby lobby, for the bed.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

cool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cool!!!:thumbsup:


X 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

trying out the rims for size..........








my very first attempt at sunken antennas! may have to open them up a bit more with a drill bit but happy with how they came out, decided to install in the front fenders as the cab did not have enough room behind door.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

I like where this one is heading, LOTS of interesting ideas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks Deecee, im trying to top my last build, hell train, which was my best build,trying to top it just having a hard time coming up with ideas this time, but we will see what happens............


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

interior looks great! that pyramid will be a cool touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

modelsinc1967 said:


> trying out the rims for size..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, that's awesome too


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks for the comments guys, my first attempt at a custom cut roof shaped like a pyramid.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Almost got it cleaned up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

laying out the terrain under the temple.


----------



## keepiticy23 (Dec 18, 2012)

looking good homie, im liking that roof cut out.... and the bed is a really nice touch. you don't see much terrain work on cars.......


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> My brain is asleep lately, trying to get some ideas, i did come across this at hobby lobby, for the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2012)

toying with the idea of adding lake pipes to the truck, just not sure if it fits the overall theme of the build....


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Went to Hobby Lobby today and found some small trees for the bed and some block looking beads from the jewerly section to use for the floarboards instead of what i had before.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Another pic...


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin better and better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

A little update, I created what I am going to use for the seats for the passenger and drivers side, and cutting up the other kit for the bed for a trailer that will house the hydraulics and maybe a little stream or something to tie it in with the bed on the main truck.


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

Looking Good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Auto Mob. Ideas for the grill being worked out. And possibly rearranging the Temple to the front of the bed...


----------



## Auto Mob (Aug 4, 2012)

There you go!!, that grill looks kool already.:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sweet work so far!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow that some thinking going into to that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2013)

thanks guys, im a hobby lobby junkie found some more jewerly bits to add somewhere on the truck.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Fuckin brilliance at work!!


----------



## Bjiggster (Dec 31, 2012)

Always push for new buddy.. All looks amazing ,, great work cat


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

Just a little update, got the grill shaped to fit the opening now to figure out what design it will be cut to!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

That stone works gonna be so bitchin!!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2013)

thanks guys, been wanting to do one of these for a long time, scale aquariums. I found some little round disks that i reamed out to fit over this tiny glass tubes. May put them in the doors or bed.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Crazy nice idea,man


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks cemetary angel 81.
















bed covers will have aztec shapes cut out of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Too wild love what you've done so far


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

went back to the gamer store to pick up some goodies for the one, aztec warrior figures are ordered should be here in a week or two, im a sucker for the gamer pieces....
















also came across these are michaels, the sequins once cut off the roll make great scale cd,s and the ribbon add some white thread and its instant mexican blankets, may add one to this build just not sure yet.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats going to be a MONSTERS I CAN SEE IT much love bro


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Possible wheel covers...








possible decoration on corners of bed....
















Human sacrifice in the second bed.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

This is AWSOME!! Most people put there model in a diorama, but you manage to put a diorama in your model.:dunno: Unbelievable work so far man!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

thanks Deecee,

i think this time im gonna fire up the vinyl cutter and put some aztec design ghost patterns on the body of the truck....ill cut the designs in premask vinyl to use as a mask.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool build.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Love it all.


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

badass


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2013)

Just a little update, not much going on but beginning to paint some aztec warriors and working on the interior layout, will add an aquarium to the interior.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Or just make it a bong..... hahaha!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm not a figure painter, not even close but think this one is coming out pretty good. I still have to work on shading and some highlighting as well as the face but have about 10 of these to go.........


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

No real update just trying to find a place for the aztec warriors...


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

:worship:the project


----------



## Backhand (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice work ese


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks for the comments everyone, helps me keep pushing... laying out the rest of the interior!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2013)

Did a dry mock up and force fit the aquarium tank flush in the piece in the ceiling. Now to finish the seats...........


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

true work of art!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comment dig_derange, 
narrowing down the designs will be using on this build.....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Tonioseven,
Adding more to the trailer....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is shaping up nicely!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

This thing is sick, love the work and imagination man!!:wow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks again Tonioseven,
















































Got the seats done, except they need to be just a little higher, will have to work on a pedestal system!!!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


modelsinc1967 said:


> Thanks again Tonioseven,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that shit's surprising. seats look good


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks OldschoolVato,
working on some different ideas for the one of the beds, rethinking the pyramid in the bed of the truck may change that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2013)

Been working on the radiator, always wanted a more realistic radiator then what comes in the kit, I came across this tip from a modeling website and to finish it off i have to install the photo etch radiator detail screen on top but that should not be to hard after all the painstaking time that went into the vanes of the radiator.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2013)

FINALLY!!! Finally got down to business to figure out a design for the grille and how it would look over all, not sure about the tooth pick staying, was going to put tooth picks up and down for a grill effect but could break the foam in the process and could use smaller round post, but so far pretty content with the design.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2013)

I was playing around with ideas for the foam thats supposed to look liked carved stone and made a discovery using the softer foam that you can emboss designs in them using metal jewelery bits and pieces, hummmm leads to even more ideas..............


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2013)

might add some skulls here....


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

not bad, but i like that grill nice and clean like it is! awesome work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys, 
Sorry for the unfocused pic, could not get in any closer but successfully made my first real chain steering wheel.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Love watching your work homie.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

Compton1964 said:


> Love watching your work homie.....


thanks compton1964


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I have decided on the trailer bed layout, but having a hard time with the truck bed, thinking the trailer bed and the truck bed should match. I was thinking that I should lose the pyramid and just make the bed contents match the bed contents.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good idea to use that foam!:thumbsup:



modelsinc1967 said:


> FINALLY!!! Finally got down to business to figure out a design for the grille and how it would look over all, not sure about the tooth pick staying, was going to put tooth picks up and down for a grill effect but could break the foam in the process and could use smaller round post, but so far pretty content with the design.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is so epic...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys for the comments................
Im trying to pin down exactly what ill be doing with the paint, I believe i have decided on this repeating pattern all over the body but done like a ghost pattern so you will just see the pattern thru the paint.........thats the plan for now anyway.








close up


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

you got that good shit go'n down homie :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That's lookin better every time!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

thanks guys, i have been asked on another forum, or this one what im planning on for paint so i thought i would try a sample, the greener gold is translucent that is why i put it over the graphics, but the lighter gold is what im gonna use for paint not sure if the graphics will show thru it being opaque, may have to paint a pearl over top for the ghost patterns to show thru...................


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Should look great with that


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thanks guys for the comments................
> Im trying to pin down exactly what ill be doing with the paint, I believe i have decided on this repeating pattern all over the body but done like a ghost pattern so you will just see the pattern thru the paint.........thats the plan for now anyway.
> 
> 
> ...



This is nice...what is it?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2013)

sneekyg909 said:


> This is nice...what is it?


I have a vinyl cutter and its the design that I have been experimenting with for the design to put all over the body of the truck as a mask for a ghost pattern effect.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2013)

finalized the door layout, cut out the foam and added the pieces, will do some scribing to it later to add some details around the faces......


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

decided on a design for the ends of the trailer bed, also tried making a scale wood log ladder, not sure if just for the bed or for the side of the truck to.


----------



## Dr1v3by3 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dam that's detailed..... fuking awesome


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Thanks Dr1v3by3,
Small update, I found a new jewelry supply store and came across these little guys , gave me some ideas where to put them on the vehicle...








and gonna add this to the underside of the hood, kinda like a medallion of some short with an Aztec figure head in it!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

ideas for the head of the bed...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

beautiful work bro!


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

jojo in VV said:


> beautiful work bro!


thank you jojo in VV


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Finally decided on a final layout for the bed...............I could play around for months on this thing but have a contest coming up the first week of September and want this to be ready for that contest. Just have to figure out how and what color to paint all the stone work!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

just found what im gonna use for the bumpers, there on the thin side but like the hand on each side.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2013)

Making a straight axle for the trailer so it looks cleaner without a differential that would not be used, and came up with an idea for a differential cover for the truck itself, to try to keep the theme going underside as well.....


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Making a straight axle for the trailer so it looks cleaner without a differential that would not be used, and came up with an idea for a differential cover for the truck itself, to try to keep the theme going underside as well.....


Very cool!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Deecee...








Found these pyramid shaped items that will fit just right on the tailgates on the truck and the bed where it bulges out a bit.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Looking good, homie.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks bugs-one,








Rethinking the boombox on the front of trailer, will probably just use gamer pieces and forget the speaker box...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

got some more done tonight, finished the other door panel now doing some detail work around the faces on the right to copy on the left, recessed a gamer piece and added some jewerly pieces on the piece that goes on the front of the bed, making a frame/hitch for the bed, working on the hood ornament as well....


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

I decided it was time to get on the designs for the interior and started to do some drawings, then drew them on the door panels, floor, and back of cab. Its hard to make out in the photos (will be easier to see after primer) the designs are actually being carved into the foam. On one of the photos you can see on the floorboard some shadows from the carving but once im all done, all the black lines will be carved in the foam.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2013)

no real updates for this build, kinda getting away from this build, :'( its turned into a mountain from a mole hill so to speak, but i did figure out what to use for bumper brackets....


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

I like the hands for the bumper as well, you're so damn creative with your builds :thumbsup:


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

Got to be one of the most mentally creative builds I've seen in a while. Not saying there are some sick ass builds on this sight, but this one is themed nose to tail, inside and out.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you both Dre1only and ChristopherJ for the awesome comments. 
I was in a dollar store today and came across these plastic halloween rings, they are a rubbery type plastic so I am not sure if the paint will stick to them but was thinking I could use them for something on this build or another build. On the Aztec warrior was thinking maybe a fender cover or something....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

This is gonna be a crazy detailed project. Big props, homie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

Thank you Bugs-one.
No real updates, except I have decided on the final layout of the bed. I had to whittle the pyramid down on either side and decided to cut off 1/3 of the back of the pyramid to set it closer to the cab. I was at one point going to get rid of the pyramid all together but believe it ads to the over all theme. Will probably carve a design on either wall of bed wall for that carved stone look.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

almost done with radiator now, just need to add photoetch to other side then paint, will be pretty much still see thru after that.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Still looking sick,man


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks CemetaryAngel81


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

only new work done is finish a layout for the sides of the bed for the truck, walls will look like this on either side and back...


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thank you Bugs-one.
> No real updates, except I have decided on the final layout of the bed. I had to whittle the pyramid down on either side and decided to cut off 1/3 of the back of the pyramid to set it closer to the cab. I was at one point going to get rid of the pyramid all together but believe it ads to the over all theme. Will probably carve a design on either wall of bed wall for that carved stone look.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks Tingos, coming from such as artist as you that makes me feel good, and all the other awesome artistic builders here thank you for following along as well....


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2013)

Another small update, adding detail to the bumper brackets...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2013)

Placement for the hydro pumps in the main bed. I was going to place them under the truck along the frame rails but think ill just go with this type of layout.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2013)

No real updates but did get some machining done, the pullies for the motor, starter and starter motor, and overflow tank....Just need to trim off the tabs on the overflow tank to place the cap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2013)

Turned a couple hydro tank caps, I usually forget to add these to the pumps....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Machined parts are looking good, bro.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Bugs-one,
decided to cut the foam on the trailer and show some more grass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

pretty much the final layout for the beds, really itching to get this one done, i have reached the point of being tired of it and want to get on to the egytian raider build.
















and the detail pops out after a coat of primer on the interior foam...








the grey is not the finished color on the stone work, im shooting to get a tan color out of the stonework kind of the shade the pyramid is colored in the bed of the pickup...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)

Did a quick mock up after finalizing the hinges and getting the foam cut out to accept the hinges...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Your are one sick man. I didn't think you could pull this off. I guess you proved me wrong. That detail is off the charts.....
.......... much props

don v


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Acted Warrior is coming out sick, homie. All the detail is crazy. Much props.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys, yeah im pushing to get this one done, been on it to long, will start paint soon, its all down to the hydros, engine details then paint and paint all the stone work to look like stone, not concrete...


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

I've been following this build for a while...gotta say this is on my list of all time favorites!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you Kingofthetrailerpark its because of everyone including you following my build that keeps me going.
Working on finalizing the dashboard and decided to do a little relief in the foam, tried to take a pic to show you the depth, sorry my phones camera is not the greatest...
























it will show up better when its painted...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

A quick mock up with the real chain steering wheel and kinda give an idea where im heading, the biggest challenge for this build is making the stone look natural and not like concrete.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

Playing around with the placement of the aztec warrior one of about four that I want to add to this build.








I changed my mind on the final look of the running boards, instead of the charm pieces I was going to add, I'm thinking about having the look a like logs for the running boards...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

The peddles for brake and gas...








Made a couple of filler panels to close the gap on the back of the beds...








added some Vigas which may not be from the Aztec/Mayan days but I had this idea and thought I would try it out.








The fish tank still fits, I actually forgot about this when i put in the Vigas but it fits.








a mock up with the drivers door installed and the door panel mock up...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Starting to do some more carving to the foam on the beds.
















This will take a while to get it all complete and hoping to not have a mishap....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Keep it going, bro. Looking good.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

thanks Bugs-one im trying to get to the finish line, its hard with all the little extras but im getting near..........


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

The little extras are making this into one bad ass project, bro. Its gonna be one of those that'll be hard to forget.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

well I have the Egptian raider build next and dont forget the strippers delight!!! LOL Thanks bugs one its guys and comments like you that actually keep me going, if it werent for the forums Im sure by now it would have been back in the box........Thank you for following alone and chiming in from time to time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Just a little update today, working on the hydros now, and I think I have found a formula for the stone work to match the temple/pyramid. I will try some darker wash and some dry brushing when this dries for a while.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

99% of all the foam pieces base coated! The colors are coming!!! I see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

Weathering the custom speaker pottery enclosure, looks pretty good, 7 more to go.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

working on the weathering of the stone, once the truck is painted and all the pieces added to the beds will add some grass and more dirt up the sides of the walls to make them look as if they meet at the bottom and are natural...


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

And Aztec Warrior keeps getting better.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOKING REALLLLLLLLLYYYYYYY GOOD MAIN!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks guys....








Placing the spoon next to the bed kinda gives an idea of the graphics for the paint... at least for the fenders, still working on the overall layout but getting close to paint........


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

Started to paint the interior and foam pieces, not to happy with the overall color, may try to do a darker wash or a lighter highlight. Only problem is the more paint added the less coarse the foam is. I found that out on a few of the pieces already.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That interior color and texture look bad ass, bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you Bugs-one,








































another mock up to see how its turning out, this last photo shows how the original dash will show on either side of the console and will be body color...


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Another mock-up of the pickup and bed, getting there, it will look better when I get all the designs engraved in the foam and the foam painted for the tops of the bed, and some of the sides in the bed of the trailer are darker than other as they were not painted at the same time but I think overall when its complete and all the other pieces of bones and things I have planned for it are installed I think it will look ok. It looks a hell of a lot better when its in person and not on camera. A few more pieces and then I will concentrate on getting all the body work smoothed out and then finally get some color on the body. Then the foam pieces should pop rather good with the gold contrast.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks Bugs-one , almost done with all the foam and interior, just finish the pass seat and the two top layers of foam around the bed and its on to the engine and running gear, then paint , finish line coming up.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

incredible


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

X2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys,
no real big updates today, I did get the pieces painted for crossover on the rear of the frame on both the bed and the main pick up frame, also a photo etch stereo and scale cds for the center console.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

This what u called thinking outside the box! 
Great job bro!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

All the foam/stone work is looking real good, homie.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2013)

havent had a chance to work on it but did get the running board pieces glued together and ready for paint, and working on a real working knock off for the rims so I can show off the disk brakes and undercarriage work. Pics of that to come sometime..... have a lot of work so been busy at work....


----------



## teresi56 (Jan 31, 2012)

This is coming out Great!!!!..........I have followed this build for a long time........looking at it in these recent pictures......I think a nice white paint job with maybe some simple gold graphics would look Awesome.......it would bring out all your brilliant details........that`s just my opinion.......it`s you model........but,again I think it looks Great!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

teresi56 said:


> This is coming out Great!!!!..........I have followed this build for a long time........looking at it in these recent pictures......I think a nice white paint job with maybe some simple gold graphics would look Awesome.......it would bring out all your brilliant details........that`s just my opinion.......it`s you model........but,again I think it looks Great!!!!!!


Thanks John, I never thought of white, I may do a white body with the green/gold fenders. We will see, this one is taking a back shelve for now I have a lot of work at work and even have to go to slc for a week for work so ill be out of the game till mid November, I have had a ton of ideas on my other build the Egyptian raider and the strippers delight, have been putting in some work on those so this ones gonna take a little longer to get finished than expected..... Thanks for looking John, I'm one of your biggest fans, I love to see your work and so envious how fast you work!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

I was going thru an estate sale and came across a container of old bits of pottery. An Idea came to mind, build a diorama and use the broken pieces for the diorama so that is what ill do...


----------



## Boogie04 (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

wow that is sick! the detail is incredible! I didn't know that model cars could be built this sick! good luck cant what to see it finished!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

Boogie04 said:


> Nice


thank you boogie04


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2013)

bodyman1979 said:


> wow that is sick! the detail is incredible! I didn't know that model cars could be built this sick! good luck cant what to see it finished!


Thanks bodyman1979, i am dieing to get back to this build to finish it. Had a ton of work to do at my job but that work is lightening up so hoping to get some real updates soon, gonna work on the rest of smoothing out the body work so I can finally get back on paint, its almost done just needs the engine chassis and paint to be done. well except after finding the broken pottery at an estate sale was thinking of doing a diorama for it now. the diorama will take a while but will finish the truck and trailer first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2013)

Working on the wire wheels and creating working knockoffs. Only doing the front wheels so far unless I can figure out a way to embed the bolt without ruining the rear end since i already glued it to the frame.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Great detail, bro. Nice touch with the knock offs.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

That stone work is looking awsome man, very realistic.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Thanks Bugs-one , almost done with all the foam and interior, just finish the pass seat and the two top layers of foam around the bed and its on to the engine and running gear, then paint , finish line coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks guys, appreciate it!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Not much of an update last night but did come up with an exhaust, the original exhaust would not fit with the treatment i did for the bracing for the bumper so i found some mega phone type jewelery bits in my stash that went over the cut off pipe. once painted i think will look pretty good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

not much of an update, been working on smoothing out the bodywork, decided to fill in the openings in the hood, never like the hood on the 1950 ford, adding some resin pieces to the truck beds, and laying out some more resin pieces under the body.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Coming along real nice, bro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Bugs-one.
























another small update, I did not plan in either bed a place for an amp. was thinking of placing it under the bed and add a few of my scratched video monitors. Not sure if this will be where they end up but just doing some brain storming.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The creativity in this is just AMAZING


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2014)

thank you CemetaryAnegl81


----------



## 817mexico601 (Feb 14, 2012)

Man I can't wait to see it finished ! It's looking really nice bro!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you 817mexico601


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

I have finally took to task the hinge for the hood, and if this works I will be able to finally get to graphics and paint. I have tried to hinge it from the rear, from the side and finally after hours of no luck decided on a double joint hinge and tilt it forward, it can rest on the back edge of hood or im planning on mostly displaying it by resting it on the bumper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Another Idea I have been bouncing around in my mind is using a fine line sharpie and drawing a design on the hood then spray over it with a candy color to have the image show thru the paint. I came across this from someone on facebook that did a biomech design using a sharpie then painting over it with a candy paint.


----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Another Idea I have been bouncing around in my mind is using a fine line sharpie and drawing a design on the hood then spray over it with a candy color to have the image show thru the paint. I came across this from someone on facebook that did a biomech design using a sharpie then painting over it with a candy paint.


I really like the idea of the bonnet hinged forward, and personally, i don't think a sharpie will give you the edge and precise line work this build deserves. I think it will take away from what you have put into this build, cheapen it, so to speak.
Your build mate, just my opinion though, this deserves the best paint job you can do .


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

Deecee said:


> I really like the idea of the bonnet hinged forward, and personally, i don't think a sharpie will give you the edge and precise line work this build deserves. I think it will take away from what you have put into this build, cheapen it, so to speak.
> Your build mate, just my opinion though, this deserves the best paint job you can do .


thanks DeeCee I appreciate your comments keeps me pushing on to get this baby done someday, yeah the sharpie has its limits, I have a vinyl cutter I will be using for some of the graphics, but it too has it limits on just how small it can cut. I tried a similar design as to what is on the hood in the sharpie now and it just cuts up all the vinyl in threads. What I need are mural decals of Aztec people and designs, I tried to print on decal paper but not much luck. Ill keep searching for decals in the mean time if the sharpie doesn't come out to clean.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2014)

Got a little update, working on the engine, getting the pulleys setup and drilled out the carbs stacks to look more realistic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Got the layout of the pulleys finalized, now to get on the carbs setup and then route the hydraulic lines......


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

I tried a sample of the sharpie and a design I had in mind, a real quick layout it needs some cleaning up, kinda like how it turned out actually, will have to redo on a silver base so I can make it a ghost pattern. I plan laying several layers of candy color over top of it so will see how it comes out......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks good! I like it!!


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks Guys.







ITS PAINT TIME!!! yeah, doing final last minute body work to finally get this thing in paint just doing the spoon test to see what color combo to do it in.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice color combo, homie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

thanks bugs-one, im leaning towards theses colors, but not totally sure just yet, I wanted to go two tone but I glued the fenders on early on in the build and if I do fenders one color and another color for the rest Ill have to do a lot of masking.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm very anxious to finish this build I have reached the point that I want to get it to the finish line.
Getting close, working on the ladders as some of the paint is drying......\


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2014)

Finally got a brake light and headlight set up, the tail lights not sure if the tan "resin" part will be painted to look like stone or ill just alclad it then glue to truck and trailer and the headlights will be integrated into the front bumper "hands", that will actually be free standing in what the Aztecs used to use in battle, they would strap these things to their back as a show of force for battle, ill paint it just like they used to have them and add a headlight lens in the center piece that is indented, then apoxie that to the bumper where the hand is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2014)

I am finally working on the stromberg carbs as I just found a part I had been looking for a month now, so i can get the linkage and fuel lines installed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

Having a real hard time deciding what color or colors to paint this thing........................out of all of them i keep coming back to the lime green as it will be better for the ghost effect graphics but i think it will not compliment the painted foam pieces enough, ill have to keep mulling over the possibilities......


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

working on the linkages and after looking at the pic i can see i have to sand the strip down as the piece of strip plastic i have was way to wide, a few hits with an emery board should do it, and at my age I can tell I need a magnifier as my eyes are crossed bad, I want to detail the engine out totally but may regret it due to the complexity of all the work involved......


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

I would go with all 4 colors with patterns


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you ModelKarAddikt, I was thinking that last week to do a pattern job, was thinking about doing a silver base and using the four colors for patterns kind of like this car, not the same kindo of patterns but to give an idea, what do you think?







Or maybe a gold base color that shows thru?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

Found something new to add to the truck, not sure where but will find a spot.








Tried out some patterns, gold on the right and root beer on the left but its that fast dry laquer from testors, so it did not do well when I peeled it, will have to rethink the color now.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

not a good test piece, not liking how the paint seperates from the tape line, back to square 1 for paint ideas......


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmmmm I see I see.... Try the gold base route lol 
I been following this build and I'm like wow I love the bed


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2014)

did another test and it worked really good, now to figure out what patterns to use.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn bro, this truck keeps getting better and better.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Whoa now there nice come back I like these better I would go with the top sample but hit wit a lil hint of brown or black which ever 1 you used on the bottom 1 just my opinion


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks bad ass


----------



## T-Maq82 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keep pushing bro! This is one of the most creative builds I've seen great job


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks guys still plugging along even thou im getting close to burn out on this one..........I got way to involved and over my head..........


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

just a little update, got most of the linkage ready for the carbs, but should have painted them first then do the detail work, oh well. Also I think i found the material to use for the aquarium this is just a test shot and the next time i mix it will try harder to not get as many bubbles, some are good as aquariums have bubbles but not to many.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice carbs


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

This thing is incredible!!! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

I believe I have found a color combo, I wanted to do a paint job with a lot of patterns, but with all the detail in the beds and all the detail work in the interior, I did not want to make it look to gaudy, i have decided to go with a metallic root beer brown, with gold accents, may use a gel pen for pin striping that is if it ever dries.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

I love it


----------



## adamp (Apr 22, 2014)

This thing is INSAAAANNNNEEEEEE... Well done!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the comments guys, did some more vinyl cutting lately may add some masks for graphics like this on the hood.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Is that liquid mask?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2014)

ModelKarAddikt, no its a vinyl mask I have a vinyl cutter, the only problem is in how small you can cut vinyl to where its not just hacked up. Liquid mask would work good for this as well. Its just easier to design it in the computer then cut it and apply to the model.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh ok that's nice work tho


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2014)

still have not decided on colors or patterns but did get the stacks and manifold alcladed and the steering wheel.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

np real updates, been working on the suspension and the running gear just added the plaque to the stonework for the back of cab.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

got three new ideas for the design for the hood of the warrior, using the paste then paint method, I may just go with one of these........


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

It's a pleasure watching and learning from your builds.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Bogyoke said:


> It's a pleasure watching and learning from your builds.


Thanks Bogyoke!!!


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2014)

Found some beads at Joann fabric that Ill use for pots, taking my dremel and opening up the inside of the pot.


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

nice find. 
What are the beads made from? 
Do you plan to bore them out like a hollow bowl or drill a straight hole into them?


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

Bogyoke said:


> nice find.
> What are the beads made from?
> Do you plan to bore them out like a hollow bowl or drill a straight hole into them?


The beads are from JoAnn fabrics from the jewerly section, they are plastic and are easy with a dremel to bore into, Im looking at boring out the inside as much as possible to look like clay pots. May add some things to them not sure yet. This is the problem that i have with any themed build, i get near the finish line but can not stop re engineering the thing to add more detail I have a bad problem with saying enough is enough.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2014)

I was going to make the custom knock offs look like wood as the miniature pieces I am using are supposed to be wood but did not look good so I alclad them...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I love coming in your topics cause they are always updated and unreal clean work going on in them!! great work thus far on this, and im looking forward to its outcome and the progress of the stripper truck!!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice work!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Linc said:


> I love coming in your topics cause they are always updated and unreal clean work going on in them!! great work thus far on this, and im looking forward to its outcome and the progress of the stripper truck!!


thank you for the wicked comments, yeah the stripper truck after the interior work have not gotten back on that one but its next after this one in fact I have the revell 1/24th scale london double decker bus and that is gonna go with the strippers delight build, will have a bar on the first floor and a strippers stage/viewing booths (peep shows) on second floor, that will be a huger under taking but an eyeful for sure.....


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

ModelKarAddikt said:


> Nice work!!


thank you


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

modelsinc1967 said:


> The beads are from JoAnn fabrics from the jewerly section, they are plastic and are easy with a dremel to bore into, Im looking at boring out the inside as much as possible to look like clay pots. May add some things to them not sure yet. This is the problem that i have with any themed build, i get near the finish line but can not stop re engineering the thing to add more detail I have a bad problem with saying enough is enough.


Oh ok, now I see them next to the wheels for scale size. They look like real bowls now after your work on them.

" . . . saying enough is enough " this gets me with some projects too sometimes :scrutinize: 

Anxiously waiting to see that double decker strip club bus :naughty:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

ah the london bus, I have to figure out a name for that project.... was thinking the other day and just could not come up with anything yet, that one will be a huge undertaking and will take a very long time but I think it will be very unique thou.......


----------



## Juan'Calavera' (Nov 22, 2010)

Looking bad ass:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Juan!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Just a tiny update as I have spent a lot of time trying to figure out the hydro line situation, not to happy with it so far but only have gotten this far after a week or so looking at set ups. 
















this is what I'm looking at for a hood ornament, and a better cleaner graphic for the hood.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

modelsinc1967 said:


> Just a tiny update as I have spent a lot of time trying to figure out the hydro line situation, not to happy with it so far but only have gotten this far after a week or so looking at set ups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanks cemetaryangel, getting closer on the pumps, ill use hard line to plumb the rest......


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2014)

I found these little dolls at world market the other day, they are actually mayan worry dolls but think I may add a few in the build for the color aspect, they are very bright and colorful...


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

This build is speechless nice work


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you very much ModelKarAddikt!








My first attempt at a dipstick.
































got the setup all done for the bed except wiring for the motors, thats next then I can the front setup, the trailer with have none. Finish engine and paint is all that is left for this one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Haven't done much to the truck since the hydro plumbing, been working on a back drop for the warrior, I have a bunch of 3d sign foam and decided this truck needed a diorama, so this is the back of the diorama been carving the design in to the foam, more to come.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

as usual, fantastic work In your thread!!! great detail!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you Linc.


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Geez is it gonna get any better lol go ahead and set the bar


----------



## 70monte805 (Jun 16, 2010)

Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

ModelKarAddikt, i don't know if ill set any bars in here, there are tons of talented model car builders, I just love working with that sign foam, its really cool.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

70monte805 said:


> Bunch of lil kids talking about grown man shit in here. If you dont know what youre looking at or barely have*lunch*money in your pocket, maybe you should just keep your comments to yourself. Those who know, just know. Those who dont.... kinda looking stupid right about NOW!Wow...so much hate....put it this way...if u walked into licoln dealership and asked for a 06*lincoln wit*frame*swap and full chrome custom paint...no that ain't stock morons....setup that prolly cos more some 98 lincolns...and they built it of there assembly line perfect....this is what*you would get......now put a price on that*the car is an o6 bought in 08 brand new the lincoln is about 45k so two years old at least 20k it had low miles and was flawless came off the lot. To frame swap you have to modify brake lines ,make new core support,new frame mounts and pull the motor and put it back correctly so everything works right.The upper and lower a arms were from older style lincoln like caddy and they were molded and chromed the rear end was a ford 9 inch made to fit under the lincoln also chromed as well as the rest of the suspension disc brake all the way around and fully wrapped and powdercoated frame so the the frame work alone about $7000 at the least call arund your local shops.Hydros 4 pumps 4 super duty squares ($700)a piece those batteries are about $300 each and up trust i checked want some myself pumps where hard lined titanium bars in the back ghost patterns in the paint wheels and beat and not no bullshit and the box and shit was custom now add that shit up muthafukas and stop bitching and complaining half of yall wasent even in the market to buy one but want to come and talk shit on another mans topic its cool if you dont know but dont talk shit just keep it movin the car is sold and thats that and now you muthafukas need a pic of it with the new owner i bet layitlow muthafukas is crazy



AH ok i guess, not sure what this is in reference to....... but ok


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Yea true but this particular build crazy lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

I could not leave well enough alone, I added another hand holding a skull to the tow hitch...








and my cylinders for the front hydros....


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2014)

got more carving done on the wall about three hours in....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Love it!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks bigdogg and lowridingmike......


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

finished the pumps, now to get it painted so I can install them, made an aluminum drive shaft, and added more bits to the front end. Almost finished on the wall!!!!


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lot's of good detail in this build...:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2014)

thank you sneekyg909!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Krazy details,Darron


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2014)

thank you Cemetaryangel 81 the next update will finally have color, i am in the process of final sanding , putty if needed, repriming and getting it ready for the paint booth!!! finally some color!


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

I can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2014)

actually got the silver base coat on this afternoon and the body work looks good so a few days to dry and here comes the color...... yeah very pleased I do not have to go back to body work , whew....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

another little update, finally figured out what to use for the aquarium water, totally dry and has enough bubbles in it to be convincing, only problem is no fish, that is my next task in the future to figure out what will work for fish!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

A little sneak peak of the paint color, this is the hood with a graphic that I cut out of a lowrider magazine that I glued to the hood and will smooth out with clear coat to act as a mural. It matches the rootbeer rather well..


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like shit brah


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

What is it with this trolls^^^ Good thing summers is almost over so you little b****s can go and fill up space in school instead of bothering people here. Anyways I went through all 200 an some pages of your build thread and man this truck is amazing!!! Can't wait to see it finished bro, make sure to put it in a bulletproof glass case when you finish it


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Or save ur self some time and throw that beater in the dumpster now


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you Chris_lobo08 for the comment, i was gonna go off but have no time for little kiddies, thank you I am on the verge of being done now, I have to clear coat and sand and clear coat again to get the paint to be smooth, finish the engine then put it all together, almost there, almost there.


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Keep pushing *****!! It'll be worth it when your rollin down the shaw with a car load of bitches!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

BRADFORD said:


> Keep pushing it in my ass! It'll be worth it when I eat a big black cock in OT!!!


lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks guys, While the paint is drying between coats doing some detail work on smaller stuff, the engine is painted and that I colored gold. Give it some contrast, but here is the overflow tank that I made and radiator cap, just have to glue other end of hose to cap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

the engine color, i was going to paint the truck this color but on a sample shoot i was not to happy with it but figured i would change it up a bit give some contrast under the hood.


----------



## Chris_lobo08 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looking good homie, like what you did with the radiator:thumbsup: That engine gonna look sick in that engine bay!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you Chris_lobo08!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

un believable detail as always! keep It up! this build Is amazing!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you Linc,
















a better pic of the hood mural and a decal that I had from a revell semi I decided to add to the bottom of the cabs floor board that could be seen underneath the truck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2014)

Finished Radiator


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

The detail is incredible!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you 95 rangeron14z,More updates, decided on a little pin striping here and there on the body, and working on the clay pots for the beds and trailer, some are done with some vegetation and rocks ill add some fruit to others, and the hood ornament.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

looking real good up in here homie


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks guys....


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

The bed of the trailer, the bed of the truck will be the same with the taillights and pyramids on the tailgate.








engine drive shaft and the contrast with the root beer of the frame.
















a little something I will be adding to front of the trailer....


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

too good for words man, seriously insane work!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2014)

Thank you kingofthetrailerpark,








almost done with the engine.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2014)

Engine is almost done, just need to route the spark plug wires alternator wires and and some fuel lines....








added skull to hitch post....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn, you're creating a masterpiece.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

Bugs-one thank you , not sure it will be a masterpiece but one of the better ones I have done so far.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

masterpiece is an understatement! the detail is unbelievable!!! I love the color combo you chose and the craftsmanship of the 1 off parts for this build is incredible! your builds amaze me!! very clean! very detailed! just beautiful works of art!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

Linc, your gonna give me a big head, I honestly believe I have a looong way to go with my quality, (paint, bare metal foiling and general craftmenship, and mocking up each section so it all fits in the end as that is what im fighting now things not going together well) not sure where the ideas came for this one and my 41 chevy hell train, but i do appreciate your kind words and the words of all the other onlookers here that have been watching. I choose the brown to be on the safe side, I originally was going for a full patterned out paint job but was worried it would be to busy, but the fact of the matter is I am not that great with patterns yet, and hope the next build I can incorporate that patterned look, but im learning and mostly learning from all of the talented artists that are on Layitlow. of all my forums i belong to this is my fav based on the talent in it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

just a little update, fitting engine in bay with hydro tubes, was not easy had to remove some of the drivers side resin face, I did not mock it up very good during primer stage, but little adjustments never hurt anybody....








Decided to paint the vine to look more realistic.








Did not like the way the paint came out on the bottom of the bed, decided to use toothpics to fill it in the frame which will cover most of bed when installed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

well another update, 1 step forward and 2 steps back, seems to be happening on this build, just found out that the paint has not cured on the cab yet as i was putting in the back window it messed up the clear coat a little bit and when i went to put a wash on the top layer of the bed and bed of the trailer foam i grabbed the red brown and not flat brown as you can see from the pics on of the trailer its redder than the rest of the foam i decided to respray and rewash to get the right tone. but heres where i am at now.....
































finished the wink mirror for the cab....
















and to cover up some rough paint in the cab and the adhesive for the window i put in the back of the cab did some tufted foam pieces...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

looks good man


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you Djlatin


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2014)

getting closer to the finish line everyday just a few more shots of the progress.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude thats coming out great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude thats coming out great.


thanks i wish you guys could see it in person the photos make the foam color look patchy and for some reason not the actual color of the painted foam. I should (if all goes well) have it done over the 3 day weekend, hopefully, and will take pics outside in the sun that may change the outlook.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)

almost finished passenger side of cab....








finished bed of trailer.....








detail of hydro plumbing....
















finished drivers side of cab....
















was hoping to be able to put a finished stamp on this one but over my four day holiday to much other stuff came up, and i had a set back on the frame, i glued an ornament to the frame on both sides of the frame that interfered with the bed so had to pop em off and lost some brown took down to silver base coat, have to touch that up now. but getting there hopefully soon, not gonna put a time on it as I still have to finish scratch building the calipers, and hydro cylinders for the rear of frame, and a few other things so when its done its done, but almost there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

as usual the detail is unbelievable! I love this build! nice work!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

Thank you Linc,
finished!!!! finished in time to make our fair display, worked around the clock till it was done, all except the brakes, that ill finish when i get it back,
























my wife took these pics as I was entering it. when i get it back will do some close ups outside in the sun....


----------



## Impala builder (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, that looks Amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

great attn. to detail! beautiful build! keep up the great work!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys, i have to get on the egyptian raider but not feeling up to another 2 year build , ill dabble with it while I pop out a few slump buster builds.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

dat looks real clean homie mad props chingon!!!! verry creative


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great job ....Sweet Truck....


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2014)

actually just went to the fair to see it made first place lowrider truck and best of show as well......


----------



## ModelKarAddikt (Feb 23, 2014)

Love the finish project!


----------



## OldSchoolVato (Oct 27, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

